# Lake Winfield Scott 11/1/09



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2009)

We tried Amicalola Falls first, but it was a zoo, so we bounced over to Lake Winfield Scott. We had the whole place to ourselves and the color and scenery were breathtaking!


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice pictures of a really nice place, Thanks


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 2, 2009)

very nice - beautiful place


----------



## Hoss (Nov 2, 2009)

Now that's some fall color.  Thanks for sharing the shots with us Elfiii.

Hoss


----------

